# I'm about to cry...



## dusty83 (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a problem and I'm hoping maybe someone can help. There are three strays living outside my apartment complex. Two are babies from the third cat who is not fixed and has been pregnant twice now. Both babies are from separate litters and are the only two survivors. We have been feeding these cats because that’s really all we can do. I already have two cats and I can barely afford them so I'm not really able to take in anymore. Anyways, today the manager of our apartment complex came to me and told me I couldn't feed the cats anymore! Apparently people are complaining which I think is really awful because its not hurting anyone that we are feeding them. They only bother us because they are too scared of anyone else. So now I'm practically in tears because I don't know what to do. If we stop feeding them then they'll die!! Does anyone have any suggestions or know any place I can call that would help these cats out, trap them and find them a nice home. They are beautiful cats. I just don't know what to do. I feel awful!!


----------



## dusty83 (Jun 16, 2004)

Also, I don't know if this is important but I live in Central, NY.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Dusty, I'm so sorry about your situation. I feel for both you and the kitties. They are really lucky that they have someone who cares about them. Your landlord sounds mean.

I don't know anything about your area, but have you tried looking for Friends of Strays or another stray cat rescue group? Are you anywhere near Flushing, NY? I found this web page that has a phone number and email for a Friends of Strays there: http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/NY178.html

They are volunteers who take care of cats into their homes until permanent homes can be found. I know some volunteers in my area, and they are just awesome. If they aren't near you or can't take these cats themselves, I'm sure they will have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I found an even better page, if you scroll down it lists feral cat organizations by state, and there a bunch in New York. 
http://catrescueconnection.com/feralorgs.htm

I hope one of them can help!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll add that organization to the stickies at the top of the forum. Thank you. I hope these kittens and cats can be helped. Please let us know.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Contact www.neighborhoodcats.org they might be able to help you out.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Until help arrives*

Until someone comes to hopefully rescue these cats for you, please don't let them starve. I hate to give this advice, but it's sometimes necessary. Feed them without anyone seeing you. Don't use bowls, just put the food on the ground. If you can put in under a bush or something that's good. Just so long as the cats are getting some food. 

I'm like a thief in the night what I have to go through to feed my ferals around town. People are just down right hateful and/or ignorant about feral cats and the poor cats are the ones to suffer. I've done some pretty ingenius things to ensure the cats always get fed. Good luck and thanks for helping these poor cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree; please feed them. I don't believe in breaking the law. But lives are worth more than a landlord's rules. I believe you will be obeying a higher law if you save their lives.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree, just because it's the law does not make it right, for example, smoking kills people every year yet it is legal and clumbing baby seals for their pelts is legal and fair in Canada  

I feed a few "fixed" ferals in Pepsi's wooded lot, last summer a guard (who visted Dunkin Doughnuts way too many times  ) ask me not too feed them..but said do it when it is dark so his boss will not noticed. So not liking the idea of going in the woods at night, I moved the feeding station away from sight on the other side, this way I can still provide food in the morning and not be seen by anyone even the chubby cop want to be (too nice to be true, I trust more animals over people!) I put the food in a wooded open box with a small awning on top so the food does not get wet. It is faced on the wooded side and is well hidden so no one will noticed. The insulated house I made is all the way down so NO ONE can see the kitties "bedroom." :wink:


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

The city where I live has a law that says feeding stray animals is illegal and punishable by law. When I reminded them that the State Statutes reads "purposely not providing food to an animal is considered cruelty to an animal and is also purnishable by law!" Since then they leave me alone. HA!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

to both of you!


----------



## dusty83 (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry it took me so long to post again. Even before you guys made the suggestion to still feed the cats in a secluded area, I decided to hide the food in a wooded area right next to our apartments. When my fiance gets home from work at night (around 10) he'll go outside with the food and lead the cats over to the woods and dump it there. So far so good with no problems! Hopefully it'll stay that way.

I still haven't had any luck finding a place in the community that could help the cats though. I know we have an SPCA near my work and we talked about going there and seeing if they can help. The only thing is how to we know if they are a no kill shelther or not? Thanks for everyones help, support and advice. It means a lot to me! :wink:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Just flat out aske the SPCA if they are no kill. The shelter will have to tell you the truth. Sadly my local shelters are not no kill as they are swamped with animals.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

I know this is a bit after the fact, but I hope this information can still help, help you in a future situation, or maybe someone else who reads this.

If you need to find a no-kill rescue group or shelter, go to www.petfinder.com At the top right of the page is a link to "shelter & rescue groups"

Click on that, then put in your state (or province if in Canada), and a whole list of shelters and rescue groups in your state will come up and you can call until you find a no-kill.


----------

